# name these "rollers"



## laughingdog (Jun 14, 2011)

i just got two pairs thinking all males maybe, but put the two "rollers" i had already with them to take pics, and noticed big size difference. any clue what kind these are? or if i can hope for performance later and not just showy birds to loaf around? the two ones i had half size about of new ones, and a lot lighter and less muscled, the two bald heads one of which is in back, are both huge thick and feather footed, eve compared to the other two red and white with them. this was best pic i could get..


----------

